# Minimum temperature the "pc" will work?



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

The motherboard the fans the ram gpu hdd psu and the screen (add if i forgot something)

I'm just planing to take it to my grandparents and play with it and the temperature in some rooms are ~10C and i wanted to know if "they" will work at this temp ?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jun 23, 2009)

it will LOVE the low temps and might even run faster with an overclock 


id leave it turned on and disable hdd spin down, some people on here have said that the oil/lube? in them wont work well at low temps untill it warms up a bit from usage .... just something some one said on here not sure who or if its true


other then that... no problems at all!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2009)

every PC will work, until 0C. hard drives tend to not like that.

basically, watch out for condensation - if you're leaving it off for a while, consider covering it with something (plastic garbage bag?)

edit: its about 6C outside my house right now, and my PC is running fine (no heater)


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

slyfox2151 said:


> it will LOVE the low temps and might even run faster with an overclock



well i don't know... the reason i'm asking is because a few years ago when i wasn't even able to install an OS i gave it to a "friend..." and it was december and when he brang it to me it was to cold lol so i had to wait...


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 23, 2009)

it will work fine as long as you dont let it cool down by switching it off.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 23, 2009)

anything above 0°C should be no problem. if you go subzero you should keep the system running as the previous poster mentioned. also condensation is your biggest enemy at any temperature. condensation forms if a surface is cooler than the surrounding air and the humidity is >0%


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2009)

-272K! (Hopefully.....)

Yes, condensation is BAD. 10C should be fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 23, 2009)

The only time condensation should be a problem is if he moves the computer from a cold room to a warm one...so don't do that, and if you do let it aclimate for an hour or so to the rooms temperature before turning it on.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> -272K! (Hopefully.....)



definitely not that cold. at those temperatures you get all kinds of funky electrical effects


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 23, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> -272K! (Hopefully.....)




Curious . . . don't you mean -272C?

Seeing as how the kelvin scale starts at 0 . . .


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Curious . . . don't you mean -272C?
> 
> Seeing as how the kelvin scale starts at 0 . . .



Err I think you're right.

-273C = absolute 0.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 23, 2009)

Or 0 on the Kelvin scale, which will freeze all molecules and I don't think it will work then  I paid attention in physics class


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Or 0 on the Kelvin scale, which will freeze all molecules and I don't think it will work then  I paid attention in physics class



I did too, its just been.... almost 4 years now


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

so you guys saying it will be fine in a room thats +10 C
by condensation you mean from cold to warm ? and if so i'll have to wait a hour or so for it to warm at the normal temperature room (at that time i guess ~+20-25C)


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 23, 2009)

Condensation is the formation of liquid drops from water vapor.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 23, 2009)

10° will be no problem at all .. except for the user who will freeze his balls off


----------



## DreamSeller (Jun 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 10° will be no problem at all .. except for the user who will freeze his balls off



ill just oc it that will be i hope ~ 15 mins then ill let it to test for stability and check if its ok every 30-60 mins 

thanks guys for helping me out !!!


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 10° will be no problem at all .. except for the user who will freeze his balls off



That's why we OC 

Or, if you happen to still run a Pentium 4, stock clocks will keep you rather warm, too


----------



## hat (Jun 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 10° will be no problem at all .. except for the user who will freeze his balls off


I can manage with 10*C


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 24, 2009)

Scotland is 10 *C if we're lucky.


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 24, 2009)

damn right were as far north as moscow.


----------

